# can Estrofem & Utrogestan stop/ delay AF in 2ww



## Panda7

Hello, please can anyone help, im on day 12 past ET (DE) and have no symptoms to speak of and am due to test on Monday 18th
Its only that in previous ivf cycles ive always bled by day 9 or 10 (but then i was only on normal proestrgen pessaries, not these two above, that they give you when doing DE)
So I was feeling optomistic because i hadnt beld yet until i realised it could just be the meds im now on. Does anyone have any experience of being on these meds and it either delaying/stopping AF or gone on to bleed anyway without stopping taking  them?
any advice would be helpful please
many thanks & good luck to everyone 
Panda7


----------



## millyJJ

Hi Panda

I test on the same day as you and have always bled on day 8 before and was wondering a similar thing.

Isn't Utrogestan just another version of progesterone?

I'm on Evopad pathes (Estradiol) and progesterone pessaries.....the only difference in meds this cycle is I started with 2 patches instead of one.

I hope someone can answer.....in the meantime think positive and the very best of luck on Monday.

Milly


----------



## Ruth

Hiyyah!

In my experience the combination of the medication means most patients will not get a bleed prior to the pregnancy test as the AF is held back by them.

Ruth


----------



## sammid

Hi. 
Bleeding on day 8 or so can be a good sign I was told as it coud be implanttion bleeding. 
You could be advised to up your dose of oestrogen or progesterone/utrogestan if you contact your clinic just to be sure.

Sam


----------



## PositiveVibes

Ruth - so with DE and this combo of drugs - bleeding is not common?

On non-DE IVF cycles (using FSH drugs + HCG shot + prog pessaries) - I always bled early.  So now on a DE cycle with estrogen patches and prog pessaries - should I expect a bleed like my other cycles or should I not since my cycle has been suppressed with this DE cycle?

Milly - is this your first DE cycle?  So for the other non-DE cycles did you bleed or will they DE cycles and you had bleeding?

Shelly


----------

